# Orbea vs Fort NEED HELP!



## ghalter (Aug 4, 2006)

My LBS orginally wanted to sell me an orbea Mitis. Today I stopped in to order one and he is now saying he might look into an Fort or Orbea because of close out deals or something. I am only familiar with orbea what should I do?


----------



## obiron (Sep 28, 2005)

Fort makes a great product. Check them out before you decide.


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd at least look into the Fort. Fit is everything. The Mitis was discontinued so they should be able to give a good deal on that as well. Personally I'd go with Orbea for the bling factor, but if the Fort fits better, why not? What's the price of the Mitis and what groupo does it come with? IF it's in the 2K range why not just go with the Onix? The Onix was over $3k with Ultegra in 06', but the 07's (same bike) have come down to the mid $2k's. (about the same price as what the Mitis was)


----------



## didyman (Jan 4, 2006)

*Go with the mitis*

I think the mitis is a great frame with the full carbon rear triangle, I just built one up and have been riding over the winter, it performs great and i am very pleased with the quality
of the orbea products.I do not know much about Forte frames, i have seen them but 
never ridden one.The Forte frames i have seen on ebay for sale go cheaper than Orbea 
frames so from a resale point of view i think the mitis is a better deal


----------

